# My March Litters



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Picture time!

Some eyes are open, and most of the bubs are at their absolute cutest (to me), so I had to share. 

I've also decided to just start naming my bubs after the litter is down to 6 or less. It makes record keeping easier 

First litter! All getting chili pepper names because I can. 









ZIA Habanero, blue pied doe









ZIA Jalapeño, blue pied buck









ZIA Ancho, blue satin rex pied doe









ZIA Tabasco, black pied buck









ZIA Cayenne, PEW/Himi satin doe. I'm really really really hoping she stays PEW and doesn't get points. Either option is possible. She's probably going to be pointed though. 









ZIA Chipotle, probably Chocolate splashed doe, but possibly RY splashed. Most people vote chocolate though. 

Litter 2, the ivories! All getting names starting with black because I like to pretend I'm witty. 









The bucks from the litter. The lighter one is ZIA Black Russian and the lighter is ZIA Black Jack.









All the does in a pile, including the dove. One of the ivory girls developed a tail kink.  
The ivories are ZIA Black Betty, ZIA Black Beauty, ZIA Black Magic, and the dove is ZIA Combo Breaker lol









The two ivory does (without the one with the tail kink). They're pretty much identical right now. 
ZIA Black Betty and ZIA Black Beauty will be their names, I just don't know which is which yet. 

Litter 3, the dove tans! They all get Hawaiian names since they look kind of tropical with their sandy bellies and ocean gray bodies. 
*DISCLAIMER: I do not know Hawaiian. I looked all names up on the Internet. So it's not my fault if these really mean bad words or something. :lol:









The two bucks. ZIA Mano (shark) and ZIA Mahalo (I figured I should use it since it's one of the only words I do know lol. It's thank you)









Mano's belly (his is the better of the two for sure, even if none of them are really great).









All the does from the litter. Their names are going to be ZIA Manu Ku (dove), ZIA Nani (beautiful), ZIA Lana (calm), and ZIA Kekipi (the rebel, for the only bub that isn't tan )

















The two most even bellies from the does (if you ignore the little white spot).

Litter four, the one where I got nothing I wanted! They all get random names of plants found in the US Southwest.









Black rex buck (ZIA Briar) and black rex doe (ZIA Woodsrose). Both have lots of white on their toes/tails. :-/









ZIA Sagebrush. She has a deformed right hind leg and is going to have to be culled.  I wanted to keep a pic of her included for color ID purposes, however. I'm guessing her color is something to the effect of coffee/mock chocolate, or possibly a really dark dove but she looks more like some sort of random dilute to me. It really doesn't matter too much, but I'm trying to figure out what the parents carry and if my guesses are right. Dad is C/c^e or C/c. Those are the only options from dad's side. I don't know what mom carries. My guess from her last litter is that mom is C/c^h, but I could be mistaken.









ZIA Promrose, satin rex ??? doe, and ZIA Thistle, ??? buck. They are the same color under the shine. Same ideas for colors as above. Any ideas?









And last but not least, ZIA Chokecherry. I can't tell if she's black or chocolate. My chocolate fuzzy was way lighter as a bub, but he stayed light, so I'm at a loss for which one this girl is. She's probably fuzzy, or possibly poor fuzzy hairless.

I still suck so much with colors when it comes to anything that has a c-dilute. One day I'll get them right. :-/


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have some fine looking mousies! Your tans are quite good, and I'm totally overloaded on cuteness now, thank you very much.

ps I like the dish, too.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahahaha thank you! My grandma gave it to me as a hand me down last weekend, and my first thought was "this would make a cute mouse dish!". So I hope she doesn't mind her Lennox dish is now being a mouse holder lol.

Could you give me your opinion on the splashed RY or chocolate doe? Out of everyone I can think of on mouse forms, I think you have the most experience with splashed RY, and I'm still being stubborn and believing that's what it is.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's very likely a splashed RY. It looks a bit too light to be chocolate. Of course, these kind of meeces can deceive the eye. If the color lightens, it's yellow, if it stays the same it could be diluted chocolate. RY starts out sooty and lightens to a lovely red, at least it does with black eyed types. Do you know what color the eyes are on that little cutie?

I have to go look at these pictures some more....I just have to...the himi, the satin himi.... so nice...


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

They're just lovely! And pretty names


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Your uncertain-colored satin greys are what I've been calling dove on my mice. It's really dark for it, but it seems to be genetically dove, or at least my satin buck seems to be genetically dove.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

It's totally possible for it to be genetically dove, it's just SO much darker than any dove I've seen which is why I'm wondering if it's something else.

And thank you Moustress, I'll keep that in mind. I'm fairly certain her eyes are black... but now you have me questioning it lol. I have it written down, but all my records are at home right now.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

They are so sweet  you're very lucky


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Jalapeno and Ancho are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you guys.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

One last share of cute before these guys aren't mama's babies anymore. 

Litter 1:









ZIA Habanero, blue pied doe









ZIA Jalapeño, blue pied buck









ZIA Ancho, blue satin rex pied doe









ZIA Tabasco, black pied buck









ZIA Cayenne, pretty sure she's a Himi satin doe. Either that or her nose is dirty. 

















ZIA Chipotle, still unsure as to RY or Chocolate splashed. She is odd eyed though! My first one. It's Black/Ruby, so not that dramatic, but still there.

Litter 2: Ivory Bubs!









ZIA Black Russian









ZIA Black Jack.









ZIA Black Betty









ZIA Black Beauty









ZIA Black Magic (with the kink )









ZIA Combo Breaker, the only dove lol

Litter 3: Dove Tans (and their bellies, as poor as they are)!









ZIA Mano 








Mano's Belly









ZIA Mahalo 








Mahalo's Belly









ZIA Manu Ku








Ku's Belly









ZIA Nani 








Nani's Belly









ZIA Lana 








Lana's Belly









ZIA Kekipi (she has no belly since she's not tan )

Litter 4:









ZIA Briar, black rex buck









ZIA Woodsrose, black rex doe









ZIA Primrose, ??? doe (I had who the satin rex was confused) Still not sure what she is. I've heard lilac as an option, super dark dove, and some sort of dilute.









ZIA Cyborg, ??? satin rex buck. Same color as Primrose under all that shine. And yes, his name was Thistle but my boyfriend changed it. 









ZIA Chokecherry, black pied fuzzy. She's so cute at this age!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

ZIA Primrose can't be lilac as she had red eyes.. Or is it the flash from the camera? Then it is possible Lilac but I think she is to light for lilac. I just say a very beautiful dove


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I did say lilac but I realized after posting she can't be since it's PE, so I was considering lavender (which I think is what I meant all along) but it doesn't seem very likely. I'm starting to think she is just a dark dove, cause I can't figure out anything else that would cause PE with that color. All my other doves from these litters are way too light though, so I guess it's good I got a couple dark ones!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

What are the parents?


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Black rex doe, D/d, P/p and S/s for sure, but I'm not sure on her C-Dilute. She produced a Burmese and a Siamese when crossed with a Burmese buck in a previous litter, so I had thought she was C/c^h but I could be wrong. The buck is a black pied satin, B/b, C/c or C/c^e, P/p.

It's difficult right now because I'm still trying to isolate specific things I want from the mess of genes my mice are underneath, so I keep getting things I don't expect, and don't recognize because I haven't seen in person.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Haha, sounds familiar 

But I'll keep it on dark dove


----------

